# Pathfinder 2E PF2 monster making resources



## dave2008 (Monday at 7:29 PM)

With the recent OGL 1.1 news I am considering dropping WotC and D&D 5e. I know I can play that game forever if I wanted to, but this debacle just leaves such a bitter taste in my mouth I don't know that I want to.  Anyway,...

If I do switch to PF2 I will likely want to convert all of my custom 5e monsters (5e Updates: Monstrous Compendium) to PF2. If I do that, what online resources are available to assist in the process?  I have the core rulebook and GMG and I have the Archive's of Nethys bookmarked. Are there any good PF2 online monster makers or similar? How much do they allow customization? I am think of expanding PF2 monster design similar to some of my experiments with 5e monster design.  Any ideas are welcome!

To be clear, I have these resources already:
Archives of Nethys
PF2e Monster Tool
PF2e Monster Creator

Is there a word template or gm binder or homebrewery for PF2e?


----------



## Zubatcarteira (Monday at 7:35 PM)

I usually use: PF2e Monster Tool

To make the statblock, it can give suggestions for the type of creature you wanna make (say, low, moderate, high or extreme AC for its level), and you can import an official monster and edit it.


----------



## JThursby (Monday at 7:35 PM)

You can use this tool to create stat blocks of monsters.
The rules for building creatures from scratch are here on AoN, and start on page 56 of the GMG.  They are also included for free as a web supplement from Paizo, but it is redundant with the AoN version.
There is also this spreadsheet curated by fans to let you compare how monster stats are implemented practically right now.


----------



## dave2008 (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Thank you for the reply!


JThursby said:


> You can use this tool to create stat blocks of monsters.



I actually have that one book marked already. It is the best online tool I have found, but doesn't offer the customization I am looking for.  I think I want a word template or similar.


JThursby said:


> The rules for building creatures from scratch are here on AoN, and start on page 56 of the GMG.  They are also included for free as a web supplement from Paizo, but it is redundant with the AoN version.



As I mentioned in the OP, I have those resources already. However, thank you for being thorough!


JThursby said:


> There is also this spreadsheet curated by fans to let you compare how monster stats are implemented practically right now.



Thank you!


----------



## dave2008 (Monday at 7:50 PM)

Zubatcarteira said:


> I usually use: PF2e Monster Tool
> 
> To make the statblock, it can give suggestions for the type of creature you wanna make (say, low, moderate, high or extreme AC for its level), and you can import an official monster and edit it.



Yes, I have that bookmarked already. It seems to be the best; however, ideally I am looking for something more customizable. Maybe a word template? Thank you for your thoughts!


----------

